# Taxes/Tax back/ Tax forms



## waky (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm new at this forum and also in The Netherland. I have been here only for a couple of months. I want to ask somebody who know about the tax office form (C/M form), tax back (where to do it?. how), tax partnership (is okay or not) those thinks. So, who can help me please let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------

